# هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة نيدو



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 فبراير 2012)

​ لكل من يبحث عن الأصالة والتميز والجوده والسعر المناسب نقول له وجدت ضالتك هنا !! 
لا تتردد فإن ما تبحث عنه موجود لدينا بإذن الله حتماً سنرضيك وسنشبع حاستك ونترك لك بصمه لدى الآخرين..​ 

جميع الأصناف التالية يشعر بها الآخرين وتتسرب الى منازل الجيران !!!



​ 






علبه نيدو معمول دوسري 
 ملك المعمول اسم على مسمى  
نوعية ممتازة ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ 600 ريال 





علبه نيدو معمول دوسري 
 ملكي سوبر الوادي بالخلطه التقليديه الدوسريه الأصيلة 
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ 300 ريال ​ 

​ 
علبه نيدو معمول دوسري 
 دانة الوادي معمول ذور رائحه جميله يشعرك بالسمو 
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ (450) ريال​ 

علبه نيدو معمول دوسري 
عيون الوادي ,, (اسوود) بدقة العود الفاخره والخلطه الاصيله
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ (280) ريال​ 




 علبه نيدو معمول دوسري 
عيون الوادي (اشقر) بدقة العود الفاخرة والخلطة الاصيلة
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ (280) ريال​ 






علبه نيدو معمول دوسري
الضيافة جذاب رغم سعره الزهيد
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ  ( 250) ريال



علبه نيدو معمول دوسري
بنت الوادي للتميز مكان وعنوان
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ  ( 380) ريال
​ 

علبه نيدو معمول دوسري 
شيوخ الوادي اسم على مسمى 
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ 
(580) ريال
​
 






علبه نيدو معمول دوسري مرصع الوادي الاشقر يشعر به الآخرين ويتسرب للجيران
نوعية مميزه ورائحته فاخره مضمونه بها 1 كيلو و800 جرام بـ  (450) ريال
​ 



*متوفر علب بخور دائرية و مربعة الشكل بلاستيكيه 24 حبه بـ 20 ريال
و أيضا متوفر علب زجاجيه خاصه وصغيرة الحجم نفس اللي بالصوره سعر الدرزن 20 ريال *​




 
*مثبــــــــت بخــــــــــور بالليتـــــــر !!!*​ 


 
*يعطي البخور ثبات يرش على المفارش والستائر والملابس والعبايات قبل التبخير*​ 
*1 كيلـــــــــوبـ 50 ريال*​ 
*2 كيلـــــــــوبـ 100 ريال*​ 
*5كيلـــــــــو200ريال*​ 
*يوضع بعلب المفارش او بخاخات العطر العاديه ويرش قبل التبخير ..*​ 
متوفر علب بخاخات بلاستيكيه بحجم 110 مل مناسبه له سعر الدرزن 15 ريال .





مثبت للبخور بعلب جاهز للاستخدام
الدرزن 150 ريال 

​​دانــــــة الدنيــا : 0509000966

​


----------



## tjarksa (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

ماشالله الله يوفقك اخت دانه .


----------



## تاج الجوري (16 فبراير 2012)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 فبراير 2012)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

الله يجزاكم خير ع المرور


----------



## جوو الرياض (17 فبراير 2012)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

رووعه مااتقدمينه داانه كااروعت توواجدك هنا

الف شكر لكي ومووفقه يارب


----------



## وردة العشاق (11 مايو 2012)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

يعني علبة كرتونه تحتوي علي انواع البخور 
وضحي لي ياقلبي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 مايو 2012)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

العينات من كل نوع حبه 
سعرها كامل ب 20 ريال


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (1 مارس 2013)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

اللهم افتح لنا ابواب رزقك ..


----------



## ام ماريه (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

سبحاااااااانك ربي مااعظمك


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## ام ماريه (15 أبريل 2013)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

( وقل ربي ادخلني مدخل صدق واخرجني مخرج صدق واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا)


----------



## ام ماريه (16 أبريل 2013)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

قال تعالى { مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ }


----------



## ام ماريه (16 أبريل 2013)

*رد: هل تريد (ين) البدء في تجارة المعمول الدوسري بجميع أنواعه هنا العرض الأقوى بعلبة ن*

" ‏بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ﴿قل هو الله أحد* الله الصمد* لم يلد ولم يولد* ولم يكن له كفوا أحد﴾."


----------

